# LED turn signals



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Has anyone heard when the side mirror LED turn signals will be available???? Found internet site that said will be released soon, pricing will be as well. Anyone heard anything??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Thats from Active Tuning. Mike (co-owner) isn't quite done with them...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

They will be released fairly soon, I promise  http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid2


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

And then?


----------



## mulnhd (Jan 23, 2003)

Will they fold back?


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

do you have a rough idea of how much they are going to cost? doesn't have to be a set figure but just an idea of what i am looking at to spend. Thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

mulnhd said:


> *Will they fold back? *


No, they replace the outer cover of the OEM mirror.


----------

